# Limestone Networks announces launch of Intel E3 V5 series



## LimestoneNetworks (Dec 16, 2015)

[SIZE=10pt]*Limestone Networks*, a leading provider of on-demand, cloud and dedicated hosting services, is pleased to formally announce the availability of Intel® Xeon® E3-1200 V5 series dedicated servers. [/SIZE]


_[SIZE=10pt]Dallas, Texas December 16, 2015.[/SIZE]_


[SIZE=10pt]Intel’s new V5 version of its E3-1200 series processor offers numerous upgrades to its predecessor, and Limestone Networks is thrilled to announce its inclusion to their broad range of dedicated server offerings. The Intel Platform Brief states, “The Intel® Xeon® processor E3-1200 v5 product family offers dramatically higher CPU and graphics performance as compared to the previous generation, as well as ball grid array (BGA) parts for mobile workstation computing needs.”  [/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]For more information concerning the new product line, please visit them in live chat or email them at [email protected].[/SIZE]


*About *


[SIZE=10pt]Limestone Networks is a leading provider of on-demand cloud, dedicated and enterprise hosting services. LSN has an advanced data center which includes multi-layered security, N+1 and 2N redundancy and premium bandwidth carriers. Limestone Networks features an industry-leading reseller program, robust client management portal and end-user panel, with 24/7 passionate support.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]


----------

